# How to arrange frames on the wall?



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

about any way you do it, will look ok. 

big one in middle of the others.


----------



## Quahog (Jul 25, 2014)

X2 on the big one in the middle. I'm a fan of symmetry so I'd put the smaller ones outside the larger but cluster them together to create a focal point rather than spread them out around the room.


----------



## Pat Martin (Jul 9, 2014)

Quahog said:


> X2 on the big one in the middle. I'm a fan of symmetry so I'd put the smaller ones outside the larger but cluster them together to create a focal point rather than spread them out around the room.


I'm a fan of chaos, so I would put them out randomly!

Just kidding  But asymmetry can be very nice as well, I definitely recommend putting them all on the same wall though, like a big installation of very nice frames, not to mention the functionality of an accessible wall for people to view the pictures meaning more joy out of your chosen layout!


----------



## filter-fred (Aug 18, 2014)

You could always consider using portrait photos in the 2 thin frames instead of landscape ones.


----------



## dtxcrafts (Aug 21, 2014)

*How to select Framed Mirror on the wall*

Hi, everyone, how do you select the frame mirror to match your decorating style in the living room? what kind do you prefer?


----------



## AlvinJackso (Jun 28, 2014)

I think three frames in one wall will not look good. You can arrange two frames in upper side of one wall and the remaining one is on other wall.


----------



## Deja-vue (Mar 24, 2013)

Sorry to burst someone's bubble, but I think that Wall is too big for such small pictures.
No matter how you group them.
They belong in a hallway or places where a wall is tall but narrow.
I also think that TV is way too small for the size of the wall/Room.
(different topic, lol)
Just my 2 cents.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Pat Martin (Jul 9, 2014)

Deja-vue said:


> Sorry to burst someone's bubble, but I think that Wall is too big for such small pictures.
> :thumbsup:


Actually a good point. Why not go for something massive if you have that much space? :thumbup:


----------



## OZOZ (Sep 22, 2014)

Agree, bigger = better


----------



## RobertCurry (Oct 20, 2014)

Keep all three with each other, but don't put the large one in the middle, it gives you the same old look. Put both same frames with each other as they are shown in the picture. It will give wall a different look.


----------

